# Lie-Nielsen Rabbet Block Plane (with Nickers) - Awesome



## croessler

thanks for the review…. I have the L&N low angle block and was wondering if this would be a good one to have as well.


----------



## buffalosean

cant go wrong when you purchase anything from Lie Nielson


----------



## maljr1980

a rabbeting block plane is on my list of tools i want, along with the skew block plane with adjustable fence. for now i will have to stick to my low angle block and my no. 92 rabbet plane.


----------



## mpmitche

I have one of these and love it as well. Mine is used as both a low angle block for regular work and for cutting rabbits. I think if I could have two planes instead though it would be a skew moving fililister and a low angle block. For one plane trying to do several jobs this one is great though.


----------



## Ed_Pirnik

Ahhh, the next hand tool on my wish list. I don't think I've acrued quite enough quarters in my loose change bucket, however. Another three months perhaps. Don't tell my wife!


----------

